# yorkshire dales



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi all, The wife 's just informed me of her need to go to the dales, and as a duty full husband with regard for his further comfort and well being, i'm here to ask for ideas of must see thing (view's etc ) to see and good places to stop, i thank you in advance.

Dennis


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Reeth*

Dales here


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Oi, you are not allowed in the Yorkshire Dales unless you agree to learn the language, leave the sheep alone, only drink Black Sheep, Theakstons, John Smith's or Sam Smith's and of course Yorkshire tea. You will also be required to scoff at least 6 Yorkshire puds on Sunday.

If you agree to the above, you can come, but only for two weeks maximum.

Wensleydale and Swaledale are your best bets. Hawes at the top end of Wensleydale is a lovely market town and where Wensleydale cheese is made, you can watch in the factory. The drive up is pretty scenic, through Leyburn, West Witton, Aysgarth , Bainbridge, and Hawes. A few waterfalls in the area at Aysgarth and Hardraw.

For Swaledale, start at Richmond and spend an hour or two here. A lovely drive to Reeth and from there you could go to Tan Hill, the highest pub in England and on the Pennine way. Or you can go further up Swaledale and just soak in the views.
Never stayed at any site 'cos I live close by, but there are plenty around.

Just behave yourselves :lol: :lol:


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Just noticed that you are from Surrey so thought I had better clarify that the Richmond I referred to is not the one near where you live :wink: :wink: 

I say this as the following is a true story.

About 30 years ago I worked at a garage in Richmond (Yorkshire) and was standing on the forecourt of the garage when a coach pulled up. The driver jumped out and asked where a certain hotel was in a certain road (I can't remember the actual names). I told him that there was no such hotel and no such road. He looked at me as if I was a bumkin, said could I go and find someone who knew as he was a bit late and had a coach full of pensioners on a day trip. You will have guessed by now that he was in the wrong Richmond.


----------



## Gavel (Jan 22, 2009)

*Hawes*

Try Bainbridge Ings in Hawes. You will be right up in the fells with the sheep. It's a C&CC site with it's own web site. Don't forget your walking boots and please don't become a tripper like so many bored folk who hang around the tourist places looking bored. Places to walk to include hardraw force, Buttertubs, Teesdale and many more.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Have a look at Nidderdale. It tends to be the forgotten Dale as it is just outside the National Park. We used to live there and the walking is lovely and there are a number of beauty spots to visit - Brimham Rocks, the reservoirs at the top of the dales where there are some wonderful walks. Pately Bridge is a nice little market town and has a camp site on the outskirts, though watch out if there is a lot of rain as the Nidd tends to flood.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Dennis

If you look in 'UK Travel' there are a few walks like ''3 walks in Swaledale'' and also Wharfedale.

All the dales are nice, when do you intend coming.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Hawes CC site is great. An easy walk into the town with the famous Wensleydale Cheese factory - get some with cranbury in it and keep it in the freezer for 6m, it's yummy. Hawes is better than the Leyburn site in my opinion although the Leyburn site is up to the usual high standard. Masham is worth a visit with two breweries to visit.

Depending on the size of your van, just be careful with the roads. Even some of the A roads are narrow with dry stone walls either side ready to dent your pride and joy.

To be honest, I'd just go, drive around and stop where you fancy. Or just find a site and relax. You will not go wrong.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I live right at the bottom of Teesdale on the North Yorks / Durham border. Agree with all so far but if you want to see some really wild country get up to High Force in Teesdale which is Englands Highest Waterfall and beyond there up to Cow Green resevoire and a walk to Cauldrons Snout and beyond there up to Alston. Plenty of wild camping spots up there and in most of the upper Dales. You can park overnight at Tan Hill as well.

Cow Green resevoire enjoys the same climate as Reykjavik in Iceland so bring arctic clothing. We had snow up there last week and at Tan Hill.

Or if you want more quaint and less wild places some of the villages north of York are quite nice. Around Sutton Bank, Kilburn area is very nice. Barnard Castle and Richmond are my nearest towns and they are very historic and picturesque. There is a new CC site at Barnard Castle if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thats a long way to go for a Southern rally dennis does Ray C know about this. :wink:


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Bedale,Leyburn,up over the Bellerby army firing ranges,Arkengarth dale,turn left over Long/low? row,villages to see,Askrigg,Reeth,Hawes and see them making the rope,and the picture/painting rooms. There is a candle makers in Wensleydale,but no visit for me would be complete without a visit to Masham,just to sit in the huge market place and soak up the atmosphere,and there is also the brewery to visit to.
Up the road a bit,is the Bowes Lyons museum,where they used to wind up a model silver swan at certain times of the day and you could watch it appear to catch fish,and even further up is the Beamish village,you can take the growler in there as well.
If this is being planned for next year,go up the week before August Bank holiday and go to the Wensleydale show bank hol.weekend,just outside of Leyburn on the Bellerby road,a magic event,and while you are there,go in the marquee with the W.I, competitions in,and read the "Meeeoooowwssss",comments on the failings of certain entries,(cakes,breads,etc.). Been going for years,love it.
Ted
PS Northallerton market,and Catterick Sunday mkt


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Why is Dennis only 5 and female? not sure you should be venturing from home :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its flipping cold up here right now. If I was you and I had to drive 300 miles for trip I think I would be going in the other direction.


----------



## bradleypark (Dec 31, 2007)

After a recent visit can recommend Bainbridge ings at Hawes, which is an independent site. There is also a Members only CC site in the town.
As previously mentioned the Wensleydale factory is good. The Hawes visitor centre is worth a visit where the friendly staff will offer information. A visit to Ribblehead viaduct is almost a must, and the Railway Inn overlooking it welcomes campers to overnight in the carpark. The landlord said he did not charge but would appreciate asking him first. Weekdays you can also have use of the shower facilities in the bunkhouse. The food and real ales were good as were the home made pork pies to take away. You could also take a ride on the Settle Carlise railway, we travelled from Settle to Appleby walked into the town for lunch and a look around. Their website has interesting info on the line and area.http://www.settle-carlisle.co.uk/
As previously mentioned Tan Inn is 'interesting' especially the road from Hawes through Keld - but be wary if you have a large motorhome. It is steep with tight hairpins,sheer drops, but the views are outstanding.
Hope this helps
Ken


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks all, we'll be going next june,but as its wet and miserable here now a bit of summer planning i think is a good idea. Dennis

Techno

your the only one who noticed________


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dennis
It will probably still be wet and miserable up here next June
:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Zoro


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dennis
It will probably still be wet and miserable up here next June
:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Zoro


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Ingleton is a great little village. The waterfall walks are well worth doing and are only 5m long and all the better for bad weather. Inglborough is a great hill walk with spectacular scenery and Inglesprorts Cafe is a great place for some grub after or before any of the above. Oh, excellent chippy and butchers too.
Stacksteads Farm is where we stay.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Can also recommend :-

Strid Wood CC site, nice walks through the woods to Bolton Abbey.

Great CL site just outside lovely market town of Settle, 5 mins walk to train station (Settle to Carlise trip is most scenic rail in England.

Another Cl at Ilkley, short walk to town or down to river Wharfe. Walks on Ilkley moor bar tat !!!





Trevor


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

June!

I assumed you were coming next week. How do you plan ahead as far as June? Dont even think I have planned next week yet.

Ah well it should be tropical up here by then


----------



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

Bruce Arms at West Tanfield...top food

Castle Bolton at Bolton Castle (something like that) ;o>


----------

